# Vote for the September picture of the month



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's the choices for this month's contest. Good luck picking just one.

Champ









DNL2448



Jwemt81




esSJay


mssjnnfer


EvilNessCroft











Riley's mom


coppers-mom


Gwen


Noey









Heidi965


rik









Doodle


Simtek


momtomax









Bogey'smom


Paxton


merlins mom









nancylu


tanyac









ljilly28









tippykayak









Ronna


Ambesi


Finntastic









Jo ellen


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, tough job...


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Voted! Love them ALL, my vote this month went to Rik


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

With all these great pictures it was hard to pick one...... I am also glad I did not try to enter a picture this month with all that great competition....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow some great shots!!Hard choice!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, no, don't make me choose:doh: !


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Can I vote for all of them? Just kidding, all the pictures are Great!!!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love all of the beautiful pictures. I'm in love with the Champ pic.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are terrific pictures! It's hard to pick any one because each and every pictures shows something special about the pups. I'm thinking I'll have to start ignoring these contests because each time I vote, I feel like I'm telling the others that their pups didn't quite make the cut. Does that make sense? 
I just want to say that when I go through these, each of your photos melt me in such special ways.... how in the world to choose?? It's almost like I'm picking one of my kids over another. 
I'm voting, but boy this is gonna be soooo hard!


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Champ's picture is absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

It is hard to pick because they're awesome dogs but some have different expressions in certain pictures, they're all great! I also love ljilly and Jo ellen...Great expressions!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, BJ ... I appreciate that! 

I also love Ambesi's photo. That is such a feel good picture, a boy and his golden. It's beautiful.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, it just has to be Champ ... not only cute and unique, but technically fabulous too! It's just a "Wow!" shot.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG Max got a vote!! OMG OMG OMG!!! sorry. It's just...sniff...thank you whoever it was!! Leif will be so happy to see Max got a vote this month.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Some really great pictures! It was so hard to choose just one.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I entered and keep mentally picking a different one. It's soooooo hard.
The dogs are all gorgeous and each one brings forth emotions and occasionally memories of days and dogs past.
Aghhhhh. I look again later.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I had to choose Champ. It was a great shot.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Champ said:


> Voted! Love them ALL, my vote this month went to Rik


Thank you Champ. But your photo makes me a little bit jealous.  
Beautiful light and a wonderful moment. I was at the beach with Paco last Friday and tried to make such a photo. I failed . 
Champ has my vote. This is an awesome photograph.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gosh, such great pictures! Loved them all. Very difficult to pick.....I think they are all winners!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The expressions and pictures were all great, but Champ! That picture took my breath away - it is so beautiful and captured such a classical, timeless moment. Wow, I love that picture.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone else that this month is probably the hardest contest yet. All the pictures bring different emotions and happy memories. Every picture is special.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just one more day if you have not voted yet........


----------

